# Can't view HTML in Outlook



## whitecap (Mar 18, 2004)

After applying office SP3 I can no longer view email in HTML. All email is viewed as plain text. Really a drag trying to read my ezines.

Any suggestions how to fix this?

Thanks


----------



## Fish-Cross (Apr 12, 2004)

Go to Tools --> Options --> Read. Un-check the box "Read all messages in plain text".


----------



## whitecap (Mar 18, 2004)

Fish-Cross said:


> Go to Tools --> Options --> Read. Un-check the box "Read all messages in plain text".


I could find that option in OE but it's not an option in OL 2k SP3


----------



## whitecap (Mar 18, 2004)

I fixed the issue. Works for Outlook 2002. Here's the fix in case this crops up again:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\*Software\*Microsoft\*Office\*10.0\*Outlook\*Options\*Mail. 
Find "ReadAsPlain". 
Hit Enter. 
Double-click the newly created ReadAsPlain value. 
Enter "0". 
Click OK. 
Close registry editor.

Always backup the registry prior to tweaking it.


----------

